# colnago c59 size question please help



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi
My friend is about to drop $11.5k on the above mentioned bike in nero color with sr11 and enve rimmed wheels. He was measured by the selling shop for a 54s and given a 6 week wait for ordering purposes. 
Shop calls him up a few days later saying they have ordered a 56s instead as they think he should be good on this and will have it ready in a week.
My friend has the money to do this comfortably and has asked me to assist him a little for guidance.
As soon as he told me the shop has changed sizes i couldn't help but feel concerned that theshop could be after a quick sale with a frame their supplier already has stock of. I would be dissapointed if he spent this much money (australian dollars) for the convenience of the shop and not getting the correct size. It may even be fine but thought i'd ask for anyone elses opinion on what you might suggest prefered size. I understand we all have different needs in fit but would like some help pleasr.
He measures 184cm with a relative proportionate build even slightly long in the arms.he bought a clx-1 from this same shop a couple years ago with a 56cm top tube now want to sell a 58cm effective top tubed frame... Do i smell a rat?
Regards in advance


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I would say the 54s is more appropriate for him. 

Look at other threads here where people bought a Colnago "too big" ( by 1 or 2cm ) and went after to the right size.

I know 1cm makes a good difference in the way a Colnago rides and feels. I have ridden 54,55,56, 52s , 57 and 58 and I settled on the 56 ( or 52s ) with a 120mm stem

I am 1.80


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Almost exactly the same size as me. I would go 54S. I would not go 56S. 
Friends don't let friends buy too large a Colnago.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, I can ride a 54 with a 130mm stem, feels "livelier" I have tried a 58 with a 110mm stem and felt "sluggish".

So on a Colnago you can go a little smaller, but not larger


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanx a lot for the replies.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Sizing blindly has always been a big challenge for prospective Colnago owners. For most makers, going to another size affects fit and to some extent feel, but with a Colnago the overall handling is significantly changed as well. 
You really can't guess incorrectly by more than 1cm or so and have a happy solution IMO. In general, always err on the small side if possible.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

hi all

just to give an update my friend and i went to see the bike tonight. he has picked it up and to the shop's credit if he doesn't like it's fit after a few days they will replace it. can't get much better than that.
anyway back to the important bits...... i wasn't happy with the fit so much, they used a 100mm stem on it which i feel could place the feel of the bike out of balance a little as other frame builders who sell frame kits would normally put a 120mm stem with a 58cm top tube.
of things that presented to me tonight that was news,
1- my freind does feel tightness in his neck after a 4 hour ride on his tradional 55cm extreme power with a 120mm upturned stem
2- the shop salesman has no issue with sliding a saddle 10mm forward saying it would have minimal if any noticeable effect! my jaw dropped
3- he is usually right with fit and may make a mistake once annually (his words), i could've walked out then..
4- alludes to fitting my 53 yo freind who has over 5 years of constant 200km weeks and inceasing fitness from a fit level that his aging body wouldn't handle an aggresive fit???

anyway, he rode it home from the shop and was severly impressed. Hard not to be with such a build, sr 11, enve wheels and a longer wheel base to add to it's comfort over his 55cm ep and 56cm clx-1.

i wish i took a photo of the all black shadow that it is because it's stunning.

i still wonder about the fit but as long as it all sits well with my freind all is good.
thanx for your replies


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Not too late to bag a pic for us.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

Special Eyes said:


> Not too late to bag a pic for us.


no worries i might get a shot in the morning


----------



## c50jim (Jan 15, 2009)

The bike's too big if it takes a 10 cm stem to fit it. I'm 1-2 cm taller than him and ride 59T and resist the sloping movement because the 54s seems too short in the top tube and the 56s too long. There was a reason for the old Italian 1 cm size difference.


----------

